# NZXT KRAKEN X60



## MrBacon (23. August 2013)

Hey,
nn Freund von mir hat eine Frage: Was haltet ihr von der NZXT KRAKEN X60??
Er sagt, er findet so gut wie gar nichts über diese Kühlung. Und wenn ihr meint die ist nicht gut, welche soll er dann nehmen?? Er will maximal 150 Euro ausgeben. Sein CPU ist ein 4670k @4GHZ.

Er sagt schon mal danke

MfG MrBacon


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. August 2013)

5670k ? wohl eher 4670k  

in diesem thread sollte eigendlich mehr als genug info sein:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

ansonsten ist die X60 wohl genauso gut und schlecht wie jede andere kompaktwasserkühlung  einziger punkt, der beachtet werden sollte, passt der radiator überhaupt ins gehäuse? ist schliesslich ein 280er radi.


----------

